# Puppy won't stop biting!!!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, so I just HAD to make a thread about this... LOL.

The funny thing is, when Zefra starts going for my ankles, arms, legs, toes, fingers, hands, ponytail, nose, ear, etc. I actually think to myself:

"Wow.. OUCH!!! She's got a nice full grip there... DARN IT.... OUCH!!! Hmm.. let me move my arm like... OUCH!... Yup, nice prey drive too.. "

Something has to be wrong with me.

Oh and Jason... I have a video coming soon just for you... Remember your "Petting Ike" video you posted... well, I am gonna raise you one... with "Trying to pet Zefra".


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Dunno why, but that reminds me of the Monty Python "Come back here and take what's coming to you! I'll bite your legs off!"



(Ya gotta skip through about 2:30 of it for it to become relevant )


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Okay, so I just HAD to make a thread about this... LOL.
> 
> The funny thing is, when Zefra starts going for my ankles, arms, legs, toes, fingers, hands, ponytail, nose, ear, etc. I actually think to myself:
> 
> ...


I like your avatar........ and your sense of humor about the situation.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Im having the same problem out of my 9 month old gsd. Ive tried smacking him on the nose and saying NO when he does it. He tries jumping up and biting my hand.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would like to take this moment to say that I am EXTREMELY LUCKY that both of my GSDs were and are not mouthy landsharks! 

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha.. Lauren, it gets better. Plus, Zefra is not mouthy.... she BITES!

No mouthiness... just full BITES from her... and she doesn't like to let go!

At 6 months old, she only gets snappy (that's what we refer to it as a joke) when extremely excited. She will grab onto my arm and drag me around with her ears down and body wiggling. :wub:


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so happy my landshark outgrew her biting stage. Now she just air bites or mouths my hand when she is anxious to go do something.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Hahaha.. Lauren, it gets better. Plus, Zefra is not mouthy.... she BITES!
> 
> No mouthiness... just full BITES from her... and she doesn't like to let go!
> 
> At 6 months old, she only gets snappy (that's what we refer to it as a joke) when extremely excited. She will grab onto my arm and drag me around with her ears down and body wiggling. :wub:


I hope it does not "get better" :wild:

The only thing that Malice does, is jump, jump, jump and scratch me with her dagger claws.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Puppy won't stop biting......

Sounds like a good dog.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> Dunno why, but that reminds me of the Monty Python "Come back here and take what's coming to you! I'll bite your legs off!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My FAVORITE.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Dunno why, but that reminds me of the Monty Python "Come back here and take what's coming to you! I'll bite your legs off!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to admit this but I have NEVER seen monty python before I've had people talk to me about it but never bothered watching it however was laughing so hard I was in tears at this guess even woke Jinx up and she came and jumped on me seeing what the heck was going on I'm gonna have to go actually watch the darn movie now.. I finally give up.

Elisabeth I'm loving you're train of thought at this. I originally freaked at the early puppy stages with Jinx because she wanted to kill me then learned to appreciate and admire the bites.. I'm sure second puppy I'll be just like you lol.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I hate to admit this but I have NEVER seen monty python before I've had people talk to me about it but never bothered watching it however was laughing so hard I was in tears at this guess even woke Jinx up and she came and jumped on me seeing what the heck was going on I'm gonna have to go actually watch the darn movie now.. I finally give up.
> 
> Elisabeth I'm loving you're train of thought at this. I originally freaked at the early puppy stages with Jinx because she wanted to kill me then learned to appreciate and admire the bites.. I'm sure second puppy I'll be just like you lol.


Search for the Holy Grail is the BEST one IMO!!!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for the wonderful laugh..Tessa and I had a great day going anyways..but a little Monty sure made it better...:laugh:...


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Search for the Holy Grail is the BEST one IMO!!!!


ok dumb question time.. I had heard about search for the holy grail but I didnt know there was multiples.. how many monty pythons are there? Which one was this clip from?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

There was the Monty Python Show and then a few Monty Python movies.

no NO... NOT THE COMFY CHAIR !!!

THIS PARROT IS DECEASED.

WE ARE THE MEN WHO SAY NEE!

She has HUGE ..... tracts of land!


----------

